# Anyone pocket carry a Thunder 380 CC?



## Tennjed (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone pocket carry the Bersa Thunder 380 CC? If so what holster do you use? If it is a something like a Remora, Desantis or Uncle Mikes do you know what size or model number?

Also I know that the overall length of the CC is a 1/2 " shorter than the regular Bersa Thunder, how interchangeable are the holsters?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I think the Uncle Mike's size is a #4. I use that one whenever I carry my 380CC. It works pretty well. It has the advantage that the entire unit fits easily into a jeans or shorts pocket and no printing. I'll check it tonight and if it's different I'll let you know.

checked it tonight, Uncle Mikes, size 4 pocket holster fits it fine, imo. Covers the trigger but keeps the grip exposed enough to get your fingers on it.


----------



## EvilTwin (Sep 4, 2014)

Yes I carried in my pocket for last 15 years of my 40 year license to carry... I Use a modified Uncle Mikes #3 holster.. IM left handed. here is my conceal carry .. in this shot I'm carrying my Kimber 45 ACP Combat defense package, in my left pocket.. both my Bersa Thunder .380 and my Kimber 45 ACP are the same size, they fit in the same pocket holster and there is only a 5 oz difference in weight.. I switched over to the 45 ACP after coming out of very severe health issues .. 31 days in critical care. IM 70 years old and if IM walking , I'm carrying.. Both the Bersa and the Kimber have Crimson laser grips.


----------



## 44magFMJ (Aug 14, 2006)

I have one of these guns & to me they marginally facilitate pocket carrying. They're right on the threshold of being just a little too big for that role, for my tastes anyway. The smaller mouse guns work much better in that capacity. EvilTwin's pic with summer shorts is a good way to carry the BCC but when tighter fitting clothes are called for I feel more comfortable with this little pistol in a holster on my belt.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have a Bersa 380CC which is my EDC. I also occasionally carry a Ruger LCP. Personally I prefer the size of the 380CC, the Ruger is just small in my hand and doesn't feel as secure. I dress in business casual almost every day and the 380 is in an Uncle Mike's pocket holster. It likely prints a little bit but I don't really care. Also could be assumed to be a wallet in the pocket. I like th size of it. For me, it's a good choice.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I had the CC and Thunder 380, about five years ago. I did carry the CC as pocket carry, with the right pants/shorts. My Thunder I carried OWB only. I kinda miss the Thunder, but not so much the CC.


----------



## da3394 (Sep 9, 2009)

I do occasionally. I use a DeSantis pocket holster. It does a good job. Fits well and is comfortable.


----------



## Bobsely (Jun 17, 2015)

da3394 said:


> I do occasionally. I use a DeSantis pocket holster. It does a good job. Fits well and is comfortable.


Yeah same situation here with me.


----------

